# Annual fall park pic's/You will love these!!!!



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Well we again took Bello to the local park for our annual foliage shots and I couldn't believe it but Bello actually went in the river and SWAM!!!!!! He had a blast in the water although he was still nervous to go to deep. 

Well I will let the pictures speak for themselves and there are alot of them!





































KEEP LOOKING BELOW.........................................


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Water shots

Pointing here 



























More....................................................


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Pointing here again ?( I think)









Look everyone he is swimming!!!!!!!



















Few more below........................................


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

I love the peek - a - boo shot (Again pointing )










Just plain cutie pie



















Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are just the best! It looks like everyone had a blast good for you.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are really good, the pictures and quality, looked like fun


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

You were right ... I ~loved~ those pics! Those are great pics. I used to live in PA and miss it. Now that I've seen your pics, I miss it even more! I love the water shots and I really love the photo of him in the air in the middle of a jump.

Yay for Bello going for a swim! How old is he? Tj loves water but will only go belly deep. As soon as water touches the underside of his belly he's like, "Yep, that's deep enough." And if I through a stick "too far" then he'll look out and then back at me like "Uh ... you gotta get that one." I often wonder if he'll ever actually go all the way in and swim a bit. He's a year old and am hoping he'll want go all the way in.


----------



## ecross1983 (Apr 7, 2009)

I absolutely loved those pictures!! Those are awesome! Makes me want to take mine to the park! We have had rain all day and they are calling for rain here until Saturday. 

Looks like you all had a blast. I love the last pic with your dog and his tongue sticking out. You need to blow that one up and put it on your living room wall. That is just great!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Jen D said:


> Those pictures are just the best! It looks like everyone had a blast good for you.


Thanks Jen D! We did!



apoirier594 said:


> Those are really good, the pictures and quality, looked like fun


Thank you apoirier! We had a blast especially Bello



HyperFerret said:


> You were right ... I ~loved~ those pics! Those are great pics. I used to live in PA and miss it. Now that I've seen your pics, I miss it even more! I love the water shots and I really love the photo of him in the air in the middle of a jump.
> 
> Yay for Bello going for a swim! How old is he? Tj loves water but will only go belly deep. As soon as water touches the underside of his belly he's like, "Yep, that's deep enough." And if I through a stick "too far" then he'll look out and then back at me like "Uh ... you gotta get that one." I often wonder if he'll ever actually go all the way in and swim a bit. He's a year old and am hoping he'll want go all the way in.


Thanks HyperFerret. I love PA. except the snow is starting to get to me. Fall is my favorite time of the year. We tryed to get Bello in the water ( pool only ) for 2 summers now but never tried the local river or a lake. He was definately more receptive to being able to going in on his own instead of being coaxed by everyone. I was shocked when he went deep enough to swim and i don't think he realized it either till he had no choice!!



ecross1983 said:


> I absolutely loved those pictures!! Those are awesome! Makes me want to take mine to the park! We have had rain all day and they are calling for rain here until Saturday.
> 
> Looks like you all had a blast. I love the last pic with your dog and his tongue sticking out. You need to blow that one up and put it on your living room wall. That is just great!!!


Bummer about the rain but you will have warm weather for longer than we will so i am sure you will get there!!

I love that one to and the 2 before it also with my son. He is full of personality i'll tell ya (my dog ) and my son . Hehehehe


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I love the pictures. He is such a handsome boy. I saw your other thread too, I can't believe how he's grown from a skinny little puppy to such a big, gorgeous boy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Pretty boy  I love how he almost blends in with the background. Looks like he had fun! So he has a pretty good recall?


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Max'sHuman said:


> I love the pictures. He is such a handsome boy. I saw your other thread too, I can't believe how he's grown from a skinny little puppy to such a big, gorgeous boy. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you Ma'sHuman. How ya been? Haven't really heard from ya ina while. Ya he has made a hugh change since his starved days as a puppy. We took care of that!!



Hallie said:


> Pretty boy  I love how he almost blends in with the background. Looks like he had fun! So he has a pretty good recall?


Hi Hallie. His recall is excellant unless he gets locked in on a critter. He is obcessed with birds, rabbits and squirls? People he really doesn't get to excited, but if we just go for an average walk i could let him off the leash in safe areas, yes. Thanks!!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Great photos! I LOVE fall photo shoots! Our trees up here are just starting to change colors. I'm hoping ot go out and take some photos this weekend.

I just LOVE Bello! I would so have to steal him if I ever got the chance


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Great photos! I LOVE fall photo shoots! Our trees up here are just starting to change colors. I'm hoping ot go out and take some photos this weekend.
> 
> I just LOVE Bello! I would so have to steal him if I ever got the chance


Hi Darkmoon. Thanks for the theft warning!!!! I say the same of nubs to. He is so adorable i could eat him!!. The only bad thing about the fall is what comes next!!!!!!!

Take care and say hello to nubs for me and Bello!!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Great pics, He's so cute and the pointing is adorable. Looks like everybody had a great time!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

What is this Fall everyone speaks of? LoL.


Great pictures. Look at him jump. He's got some major air.

I bet that water was coooooold.


----------



## heavenlyrose76 (Oct 14, 2009)

Those pictures are so beautiful, looks like you guys were having a good time.


----------



## olla86 (Oct 15, 2009)

Great photos!!! Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

tw1n said:


> What is this Fall everyone speaks of? LoL.
> 
> 
> Great pictures. Look at him jump. He's got some major air.
> ...


Ha ha very funny! We love our cold weather around here(ya right!) He is an amazing jumper. That was from a dead standstill believe it or not. And yes the water was cold but he didn't seem to mind at all!!



Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> Great pics, He's so cute and the pointing is adorable. Looks like everybody had a great time!


Thanks Leroy&Lucy'sMom. Not sure if that is a true point but he does it everytime he sees a small critter.



heavenlyrose76 said:


> Those pictures are so beautiful, looks like you guys were having a good time.


We really love going to this park although technically dogs aren't allowed but everyone goes there with dogs but anyway it is very woodsy so he love it there!



olla86 said:


> Great photos!!! Your dog is beautiful!


Thank you olla86!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

What a gorgeous park. You all look like you're having a blast. I think we're going to get ripped off this year and not get a whole lot of fall color - it's supposed to be rainy and windy all weekend, but I was planning on going hiking.  Blah!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> What a gorgeous park. You all look like you're having a blast. I think we're going to get ripped off this year and not get a whole lot of fall color - it's supposed to be rainy and windy all weekend, but I was planning on going hiking.  Blah!


Hi MM. We are lucky to have such a beautiful place so close to us. You are correct about the foliage this year. Alot of it was already gone, i was shocked! Alot was still green ans some was just turning and much was bare!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

im not surprised Bello went straight to the water... After all, he has tons of practice swimming in your pool..  lucky dog!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mudra said:


> im not surprised Bello went straight to the water... After all, he has tons of practice swimming in your pool..  lucky dog!


Well not really mudra. He never went into my pool on his own. I always brought him in and let him swim back out. He will only go to his neck on the pool steps. This time he gradually went in all by himself and really enjoyed it instead of be very nervous although he was very muddy when he got out!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Bello can sure jump! 

I'm always envious of a dog that likes to swim all 3 of ours hate water and avoid it at any cost. He looks like he had loads of fun =)


----------



## Mama2BellaGrace (Sep 25, 2009)

those are some great pics! It's so beautiful at that park.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Bello can sure jump!
> 
> I'm always envious of a dog that likes to swim all 3 of ours hate water and avoid it at any cost. He looks like he had loads of fun =)


Well to be honest, the reason i sound so excited in the swimming pics is because it is actually the 1st time i ever seen him swim!! i know he can because i carried him in my pool and let him swim back to the steps but this was the 1st time in the 2 years i have him that he did it on his own without coaxing. it was wonderful!



Mama2BellaGrace said:


> those are some great pics! It's so beautiful at that park.


It is and i love to go there and so does bello. the pics came out pretty good to! Thanks.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

jcd said:


>


You are getting good with that camera J! all great photos!
This pic i quoted is awesome! glad Bello finally got himself in the water too 
I know what you mean about getting excited about them swimming coz my SBT dont do water but Aslan loves it and its nice to watch them really swimming.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> You are getting good with that camera J! all great photos!
> This pic i quoted is awesome! glad Bello finally got himself in the water too
> I know what you mean about getting excited about them swimming coz my SBT dont do water but Aslan loves it and its nice to watch them really swimming.


took me 20 minutes of playing with different modes and setting for those modes and flash up and flash down then i would walk 30 ft. and everything would change!! uhgggggg. I finally found a decent combination and got some beauties. It was pretty dark and shady where i was but i believe that is when i get the best pics!!

Bello does look awesome doesn't he poochman!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Holy Smokes look at that boy swim!!!  He is like water dog extraordinary!  I LOVE the pictures and am so jealous of such a lovely place for hiking with your dog off leash. It is so pretty there.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> Holy Smokes look at that boy swim!!!  He is like water dog extraordinary!  I LOVE the pictures and am so jealous of such a lovely place for hiking with your dog off leash. It is so pretty there.


Isn't that great!! That is 2 pictures noone has ever seen , not even me till now! Last year he wouldn't even go in the river but he did this year all by himself although i think he shocked himself and didn't do it a second time But i will take what i got

As far as off leash i only do that because he listens and is friendly. there are people around but he never pays attention to them. He like the critters better!


----------

